# Blue Buffalo Settlement



## jaizei (Feb 20, 2016)

I hadn't heard about this before, but came across it today. 

https://www.petfoodsettlement.com/

If you are signed up for one of the incentive programs (PetPerks, Petco Pals) you can go through your purchase history/use it as proof.



> *If you purchased Blue Buffalo pet foods or treats, you may be entitled to a Cash Refund from a class action settlement. *
> 
> A proposed settlement has been reached in a class action lawsuit claiming Blue Buffalo Company, Ltd. (“Blue Buffalo”) pet foods (the “Products”) labeling was false and deceptive and that it falsely claimed that the Products do not include chicken/poultry by-product meals, corn, wheat or soy, or artificial preservatives. Blue Buffalo stands by its labeling and denies it did anything wrong. However, Blue Buffalo has settled to avoid the cost and distraction of litigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow, very disappointing. I have been feeding this for years. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow! I've been adding it to the dry food blend that I make for my cats for about past 5 years. Very disappointing! Thank you for posting this info


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been using NUTRO holistic dog food for about 6-7 years. They make the same claims.
It makes me wonder.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 13, 2018)

Did anyone else sign up for the settlement? If you did, the checks were mailed last week..


----------



## wellington (Jan 13, 2018)

jaizei said:


> Did anyone else sign up for the settlement? If you did, the checks were mailed last week..


I got mine. A lot more then expected. Not enough people filed, so those who did, got more. Nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 13, 2018)

wellington said:


> I got mine. A lot more then expected. Not enough people filed, so those who did, got more. Nice.


Nice


----------



## jaizei (Jan 13, 2018)

Yea it was a surprise. I had forgotten about it.


----------



## wellington (Jan 13, 2018)

jaizei said:


> Yea it was a surprise. I had forgotten about it.


Me too. So glad they reminded me lol
Thanks again for posting it.


----------

